# car insurance in california



## toxict3arz (Oct 12, 2004)

im trying to get insurred .. good idea right?

well im not exaclty sure where to do it or 

where the cheapest is .. so can someone describe to be how the process works? .. thanks!!! 

southern california is where i live.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I've been insured for years but my parents simply added me to their own policy. I then went to geico (years later) and got a quite. i'd be saving $30 by switching which i plan to do.


----------



## toxict3arz (Oct 12, 2004)

i called allstate to get a quote .. and they said it was 250 for 6 months !!!!!

and geico said 110 per month .. 


am i missing somethin gon the allstate quote? why is it so cheap?


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Make sure the coverage is exactly the same - amounts, limits, deductible, rental car coverage, etc.

But yes, the rate can vary greatly from one to the next.

Most all of them have on-line quotes so spend a few minutes doing that before you decide.


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

Damn spammers.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

They are gone, India spam. Post closed.

BG


----------

